# Blair witch party



## phil1031 (May 21, 2008)

Any ideas for a blair witch themed party this year? I will definitely make some stick figures but I'm not sure what else to do. It would really be cool if I could somehow make my living room look like a forest.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Well I would think lots of rustic type items. Some grungy torn burlap and cheese cloth on the windows and tables maybe. You could use small tree branches for candle holders scattered about. torn out pages that look like they have finger drawn pentagrams in blood... Something like that?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Several rock piles will be needed, handprints in the house, the stick figures, tents, & someone standing in the corner. You'll need to bring the outside inside Branches, leaves, etc. If you bring in REAL branches & leaves make sure you don't bring any critters with them.

http://www.blairwitch.com/

http://www.castleofspirits.com/blairwitch3.html


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I will be following this to see what you do. Here is a link to margaret's photo albums. She does a Witches Luncheon every year. This one is for the Enchanted Forest theme and should have things that interest you about making the inside look like a forest. Check our her other albums too. Great pics for witches.
Enchanted Forest Luncheon


----------



## phil1031 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the ideas! I have a lot to work on!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I hung real branches from the ceiling in my garage for a forest feel, the shadows looked really cool. and put real tree branches in cement so I could set them anywhere.


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

Spirit Halloween I believe has plastic wall murals. I believe there is a creepy forest scene. Otherwise ,there is other sources online for large cling on wall murals.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

This is really interesting...I like it! Atmosphere would be super important to pull this off, but done correctly it could be fabulous. You could do a really creepy colored lighting in the house(maybe a green light?) with the blair witch stick men hanging in various locations. Bringing the outdoors indoors as previously stated and using "forest" sound effects to really pull it together. And it would be awesome if you had a video recorder and could film some creepy forest scenes to leave for party goers to pick up and "find." The static figure in the corner is a MUST, hand prints are a MUST. I like the idea of ripped pages with blood splatters and hand prints. You could set up a grisly tent scene in your front yard or do some creepy pumpkinrot styled "scarecrows". There are tons of tutorials on how to make creepy trees, so I definitely suggest that as well. 

Other than that for filler decorations I would stick to all of your witchy stuff...apothecary and potions jars, spellbooks, skulls, led candles, etc.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

You could make a BlairCrow (instead of scarecrow) and lean one (or more) against a wall.
Like these from The Haunting Grounds.

http://thehauntinggrounds.com/projects/blaircrows/


----------



## phil1031 (May 21, 2008)

Great stuff everyone. thanks! Has anyone ever used a forest/dirt scented candles or incense? I was thinking this would be a pretty cool idea too.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

The candle is a great idea

I also used these scene setters from Dollar tree in my hallway. just an idea















I used them in some windows too


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

phil1031 said:


> Great stuff everyone. thanks! Has anyone ever used a forest/dirt scented candles or incense? I was thinking this would be a pretty cool idea too.


u might try dark candles they have a crypt candle that I believe has moss and earth undertones I've seen good reviews on it. I love matching my scents to my theme too, just completely envelopes your guests 

Oh check out fog scents too, they have them for the machines but I've heard you can get spray too...my theory is once they come inside they acclimate to the scent so if u can at the very least get a blast as they enter it really sells the effect.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

This theme has a wonderful, unsettling vibe! Love the idea~can't wait to see what you do


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

This was such a creepy movie! Despite my love for Halloween, I am a big chicken when it comes to scary movies! LOL!

Anyway, I think another scene that would help to set the vibe is a slightly abandoned camp. You could set up a tent with a sleeping bag inside, make a circle out of rocks with a stack of wood piled into a fire shape - perhaps one of the awesome illuminated coals DIYs here (I made one, it was great!), and a pair of hiking boots untied & loosened up, maybe even a backpack or two around. Just to make people feel that "hey, what happened here?" feel! 

Depending on how much mess you want to clean up, scattered leaves on your floors could be a nice touch too.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

There have been some great ideas posted so far. We did this as a sub theme many years ago, when the movie first came out. One fun thing we did was to have a video contest for the folks coming to the party. Guests could get together to make a Blair Witch Style video/movie, of 5 minutes or less. It had to be done in the "style" of the _Blair Witch Project_. We had free movie passes for 4 people as the prize for the winning entry. Entires were due a few days before the party and then we had a viewing of the different entries.

Eric


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Lots of great ideas. I love the video screening idea! Sounds like a blast!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

U might also consider looking at True Detectives Season 1 Carcosa (amazing show btw)....I know....but hear me out, though the story line has nothing to do with Blair Witch I really think the creepy natural props can bring a lot to your party and can b easily incorporated to expand the overall effect...














I especially like the addition of the toy for that creepy feel


----------

